# Civil War Tobacco! A Rare and Expensive Tin For Your Collection



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Found this online. Actual tobacco from a Confederate civil war site.










*ConfederateTobacco - Excavated in Richmond, Virginia in 1977!* Some of you will be familiar with the recovery of artifacts and some will remember when John Duggan, Jr. and two other men found a cache of green tobacco beneath the Confederate Commissary Warehouse in downtown Richmond back in 1977. Included is the tobacco sample which is in Duggan's original plastic box along with the accompanying card from Little Johns Collectibles. I will list the text of John's card, which accompanies the tobacco, for you will not easily read it from the photos. Confederate Civil War Tobacco. The tobacco was excavated at the site of the Commissary Office & Storekeeper for the Confederate Government during the Civil War which lasted from 1861-1865, It was then burnt & totally destroyed in the Evacuation Fire of Richmond, April 1, 1865, This tobacco was excavated by me during a construction job at 14th & Dock Street-Richmond, Virginia, Sept. of 1977. This is the same spot where the warehouse stood. It was uncovered by machine app. 3 ft. underground. All air was cut off, which kept it in very sound shape. When the tobacco was first excavated it was green in color & had a strong odor. After contact with the air, it turned dark brown & all odor left. This tobacco was in a layer 2 feet to 4 feet thick in a concentrated area. I believe this tobacco was cut for plug or chewing. It was stored, but never packaged or boxed. There were other men with me when the tobacco was dug & their names are (not stated here but are in the original card). They are from the Richmond & Petersburg area. This tobacco is a true piece of Civil War Memorabilia. Signed John G Duggan, Jr. I can't add much to that except to say that there are several small coffee spots and a coffee cup ring on the 7 �"? x 5 �" card which have now been incorporated into the provenance of this unique piece. The card is in very sound and readable condition, & the coffee stains are hardly noteworthy. Your relic will be shipped in an 8 x 12 x 2" Sgt. Riker Case. Insurance required. Guaranteed authentic! (30 day right of inspection/buyer to pay return shipping and insurance.) 
*Item MS1063 $295.00*


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I had an idea for a thread that I'll try to piggyback here:

What is the oldest tinned tobacco smoked that you know of? I've heard stories about 30 yr. old tins, but finds like this suggest there must be something older. Fifty-year-old tins that fell behind the shelf at a tobacconist?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I had an idea for a thread that I'll try to piggyback here:
> 
> What is the oldest tinned tobacco smoked that you know of? I've heard stories about 30 yr. old tins, but finds like this suggest there must be something older. Fifty-year-old tins that fell behind the shelf at a tobacconist?


I think Greg Pease has smoked a couple of tins that were 40+ years old. The oldest I know about personally was a 28 year old tin of Sobranie 759 and a tin of Drucquer and Sons (but don't recall the blend) that was 30 years old. I got to smoke a bowl of both. Unfortunately, I liked neither one that well when they were new so I was not in the same orgasmic state as the others when I smoked them. But I was told they were wonderful.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Go ahead John. You know you wanna. Be a rebel and buy that tobacco


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Go ahead John. You know you wanna. Be a rebel and buy that tobacco


so true...and I'm a history buff as well so it's double tempting.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> I had an idea for a thread that I'll try to piggyback here:
> 
> What is the oldest tinned tobacco smoked that you know of? I've heard stories about 30 yr. old tins, but finds like this suggest there must be something older. Fifty-year-old tins that fell behind the shelf at a tobacconist?


I've smoked 83 year old tobacco. Bought a old pouch of 5 brothers off ebay and had to smoke it. :/

Taste just like the new stuff.

I only smoke it on special occasions, now.

There was a guy on another site, the brothers of briar site, I remember when I was lurking there, he posted he had smoked tobacco from the late 1800's.

I would so totally smoke that Civil War tobacco, price be damn!


----------

